# Parymenopus consolidated



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

So i talked with ismart about creating a consolidated for parymenopus keepers and he ok'd it, so here goes  

*Range:*

Native to the highlands in Malaysia, mainly Tapah hills and the Cameron Highlands

*Habitat:*

Tall trees and plants; often in canopies

*Description:*

Small; about 2 inches fully grown female, male less than 1 inch. Depending on condition, can be yellow, neon green, yellow &amp; pink, pink (not dominantly) and a mix of all three. One documented case of a deep rose-red female. Similar to orchids in a way, only stouter and a little shorter. Adult males are a mixture of yellow and orange-brown with 3 black spots on each side of the wing covers. Females are much larger and a rich yellow with 3 black spots on each side of the wing covers.

*Temperature:*

I found that a stable 75-85 degrees fahrenheit is good for daytime, and at night it should only dip down to 65 degrees fahrenheit at most

*Diet:*

Parymenopus, just like all other flower mantids, prefer (and sometimes only accept) flying food. Some say other food is bad for them

*Cannibalism: *

Like all other flower mantids, these are EXTREMELY cannibalistic and must be separated at second instar

*Humidity:*

These need a lot of humidity, up to 90% or else they will mismolt. Personally, I mist the cage regularly, up to 3 times a day, and I've only had perfect molts

*Breeding:*

Same general breeding care as orchids. In my opinion, even easier. The male readily and constantly will try to mount and connect to the female. I've never had an issue breeding

*Sexing:*

These are very hard to sex, but I have found a difference. On the tip of the abdomen, each sex has a brownish color. The males' seem to be a lot darker. Young females also have much larger leg plates than males at the same instar. The abdomens of females are also much wider than same instar males


----------



## ismart (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice job! I'm horrible at trying make care sheets and such.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks! Took about 20 minutes for me to gather all my info of what i've learned nline2long:


----------



## ismart (Sep 22, 2012)

My baby before she passed.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

She's gone???  

Here's my girl and boy

Lady first  











Now the boy


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 22, 2012)

You could maybe add, females at younger instars have bigger leg plates, and seem to be wider than same instar males.


----------



## ismart (Sep 22, 2012)

She is the mother to them all! She finally died about a month ago.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> You could maybe add, females at younger instars have bigger leg plates, and seem to be wider than same instar males.


Added!  



ismart said:


> She is the mother to them all! She finally died about a month ago.


That's so sad  She did her duty and was prolific! And she will be missed


----------



## ismart (Sep 22, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> You could maybe add, females at younger instars have bigger leg plates, and seem to be wider than same instar males.


Yes, now i'm noticing the difference you have stated. Originally i was comparing male vs male vs male. :lol: I had not realized at the time, i had mostly all males to begin with.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

ismart said:


> Yes, now i'm noticing the difference you have stated. Originally i was comparing male vs male vs male. :lol: I had not realized at the time, i had mostly all males to begin with.


Strange how orchids are the opposite. Well this is a very unique species. Also females' abdomens are MUCH wider. I noticed that difference between male and female


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Strange how orchids are the opposite. Well this is a very unique species. Also females' abdomens are MUCH wider. I noticed that difference between male and female


wait r these like orchids where males have the brown thorax band and females have the green thorax band or r they both the same in parahymenopus??


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

agent A said:


> wait r these like orchids where males have the brown thorax band and females have the green thorax band or r they both the same in parahymenopus??


First off: Parymenopus :lol: 

Second, yes. Males have a brown upper thorax and thorax band, while females' thorax is just yellow.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 22, 2012)

agent A said:


> wait r these like orchids where males have the brown thorax band and females have the green thorax band or r they both the same in parahymenopus??


colors are much closer with these, no green stripe to make it easy like the pinks. All my females have a brown stripe, no yellow?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

The colors show up depending on conditions. I think they show more green when exposed to more heat, and when it is cooler, they are pinker, but this is just a guess hypothesis.


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> First off: Parymenopus :lol:
> 
> Second, yes. Males have a brown upper thorax and thorax band, while females' thorax is just yellow.


wait so hymenopus male nymphs have the brown and female hymenopus have the yellow or green? when is this appearant? sorry if i am too lazy to go dig up hymenopus consolidated lol



angelofdeathzz said:


> colors are much closer with these, no green stripe to make it easy like the pinks. All my females have a brown stripe, no yellow?


wow these guys must be very interesting to try and figure out


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

agent A said:


> wait so hymenopus male nymphs have the brown and female hymenopus have the yellow or green? when is this appearant? sorry if i am too lazy to go dig up hymenopus consolidated lol


No nymphs of males have the same looks. Females change. JUST LOOK AT THE PICS! :lol:


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> No nymphs of males have the same looks. Females change. JUST LOOK AT THE PICS! :lol:


wait, can u just pm me telling me how to sex hymenopus nymphs by the thoraxic bands? i'm real confused :huh:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

agent A said:


> wait, can u just pm me telling me how to sex hymenopus nymphs by the thoraxic bands? i'm real confused :huh:


OMG I'M TALKING ABOUT PARYMENOPUS. I'll pm you now.


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> OMG I'M TALKING ABOUT PARYMENOPUS. I'll pm you now.


i found this pic on UKMF

hymenopus gals have green and the parahymenopus have brown no matter what


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes they do. But I can't help with hymenopus. I pm'ed you

Sorry for the confusion everyone. Agent A was talking about Hymenopus, and I feel stupid for answering him with Parymenopus nline2long: :lol:


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

ok in case anyone is wonderin abt spelling, this thread spells it a few different ways:

http://www.ukmantisforums.co.uk/general-mantis-pics/8959-parymenopus-davidsoni-igm-230-a.html


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

agent A said:


> ok in case anyone is wonderin abt spelling, this thread spells it a few different ways:
> 
> http://www.ukmantisf...-igm-230-a.html


True. It has been spelled in many ways:

parahymenopus davidsoni, parhymenopus davidsonii, parymenopus davisonii, and parymenopus davisoni

*The official name is: **Parymenopus davisoni*


----------



## CoolMantid (Sep 22, 2012)

I really really want this species now


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> I really really want this species now


You won't have to worry. Soon we should all (us who are keeping them) should have ooths and babies!


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 22, 2012)

I really like this mantis species  they are very cool


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Sep 22, 2012)

I personally prefer hymenopus. just IMO.



brancsikia339 said:


> You won't have to worry. Soon we should all (us who are keeping them) should have ooths and babies!


good to know another new species is beginning to become established in the us.


----------



## ismart (Sep 22, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> You won't have to worry. Soon we should all (us who are keeping them) should have ooths and babies!


I wish i was as confident as you are. Without new blood we may not get to far? Especially if they are similar to orchids as far as breeding goes? I noticed in the UK forums not much as been mentioned about them since the start of the year. I'm not saying no one on the other side of the pond has any? But if they do? It seems awfully quite. I'm ready to swap some from the UK if need be.


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 22, 2012)

It will sell them the cheapest though? That is the question.


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 23, 2012)

They are over seas I know a couple people with them Im pushing now to send a female over since we seem to have an abundance of mature males. It wont create another entire blood lines but will give us something to cross yours with.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes ismart is correct we may need another bloodline to continue breeding these. We can't have too many generations of inbreeding since they are similar to Hymenopus. Hopefully we will make it?


----------



## ismart (Sep 23, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> They are over seas I know a couple people with them Im pushing now to send a female over since we seem to have an abundance of mature males. It wont create another entire blood lines but will give us something to cross yours with.


That is great to hear. I don't have any prof that inbreeding will be an issue? These are my first generation, but i rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Sep 23, 2012)

Mantidpets (rebecca) has them in stock!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 23, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> Mantidpets (rebecca) has them in stock!


I believe there's a 99% chance those are Ismarts?


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Sep 23, 2012)

Someone pm her and ask!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 23, 2012)

Those have to be ismart's. Where else would she get them?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm also adding this: Males will take fruitflies their whole life, though they like bbs and houseflies. Females will take fruitflies up to L4-L5. They will then eat houseflies and bbs.


----------



## ismart (Sep 23, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> Mantidpets (rebecca) has them in stock!


That would be awesome!  



angelofdeathzz said:


> I believe there's a 99% chance those are Ismarts?


I never sold any to her directly?



brancsikia339 said:


> Those have to be ismart's. Where else would she get them?


She could have acquired some over seas?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 23, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> Mantidpets (rebecca) has them in stock!


My bad, wrong Rebecca site! :blush:


----------



## ismart (Sep 23, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Please try to be accurate in your info before you speak? I just looked and she doesn't have them, false alarm.


Wait, now i'm confused? I went to her site, and it would seem you are able to purchase some? Is this not accurate? It does not say sold out, or out of stock?


----------



## CoolMantid (Sep 23, 2012)

Its like on the 3rd page. It said in stock


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes it does it says in stock. Overseas maybe.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 23, 2012)

My bad I guess? I went to her old style site which is still up and running, and they're not on that one, I don't like the new site as much personally, but I guess it must be more updated than the old one???


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 23, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> My bad I guess? I went to her old style site which is still up and running, and they're not on that one, I don't like the new site as much personally, but I guess it must be more updated than the old one???


yes it is she added many sp. to the new site, even metallyticus and ceratomantis


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 24, 2012)

I should have to sent some to Precarious to shoot, but noooo that didn't happen, so here's my bad camera stuff...












Green not yellow??? They like their eats!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 24, 2012)

sub adult maybe? Have you ever seen wing buds that full?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 24, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> sub adult maybe? Have you ever seen wing buds that full?


def sub!!! she looks like she's gonna molt soon!! And you're right, she's alot more green than mine. It must be the lighting


----------



## ismart (Sep 24, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> sub adult maybe? Have you ever seen wing buds that full?


Oh, she's a sub-adult alright. Looks like she is going to molt soon.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 24, 2012)

Well now I feel stupid ? That was a joke... Of course she's sub... why would I show you that unless it was humor?? The wings made me say that, Lol (Ha-ha) :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 24, 2012)

Seriously though as a mantis keeper for some time(not as long as some), I would have to look far and wide to see budwings like those??? Do you feel what I'm seeing...New species or not I have 2 different ones as in the pics(not same female)?


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 24, 2012)

Its difinitely the lighting in reference to the variations in color being they are all related stock. Id suggest diet as well but based on the size of the species we all basicly feed out the same foods. Very nice female, Good luck with the next molt and breeding, someones got to get it done, Im amazed at the male count and maturity rate people are having with them. Was there any real attempt to slow the males or was sexing an issue for longer than expected?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 25, 2012)

Now I could sex them, but till I learned what to look for it was difficult, they're so tiny! I feel leg plate size is the easiest way, that and the females had a bigger rump.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 26, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Now I could sex them, but till I learned what to look for it was difficult, they're so tiny! I feel leg plate size is the easiest way, that and the females had a bigger rump.


Yeah and the lighter brown on the females abdomen tip and darker brown male's abdomen tip. I also agree with the bigger rump :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 27, 2012)

Same girl as above, but now adult.(different camera settings)


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 27, 2012)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

Nice work!!!! Can't wait for more pics!!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 28, 2012)

my female just stopped eating, but her wingbuds aren't swollen. Do you think she's just full? Or an early molt?


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 28, 2012)

You cant be 100% sure, there are many factors that could shut down a feeding responce and with the temp and season changes that could be a part of it as well as many other unknowns. Swollen wingbuds arent an exact sign in the first stages of premolt. Just keep conditions right and watch her.


----------



## ismart (Sep 28, 2012)

If she is already nice and plump? I would not worry to much.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 28, 2012)

ismart said:


> If she is already nice and plump? I would not worry to much.


Plump? She's GINORMOUS! She's a little piggy!!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 2, 2012)

My female is getting pink and orange! Why? :huh:


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 2, 2012)

My girl just molted to sub-adult yesterday but fell and messed up one of her feet a little in the process. She's ok and ate a fly today, but I hope that foot won't give her a problem when she molts to adult.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 2, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> My girl just molted to sub-adult yesterday but fell and messed up one of her feet a little in the process. She's ok and ate a fly today, but I hope that foot won't give her a problem when she molts to adult.


make sure to mist her real good! They need it! I think that's the root of the problems with these guys. Good luck on the final molt! i think mine is coming soon


----------



## agent A (Oct 2, 2012)

yeah thanx to me he was able to save the girl

as for brancsikia's question, i doubt shes sick but sometimes soon after a mantis molts it will change color

my green ghost was a poop green but within 2 weeks of being L4 she turned completely green slowly but now at L5 is an awesome green color!


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 2, 2012)

agent A said:


> yeah thanx to me he was able to save the girl
> 
> as for brancsikia's question, i doubt shes sick but sometimes soon after a mantis molts it will change color
> 
> my green ghost was a poop green but within 2 weeks of being L4 she turned completely green slowly but now at L5 is an awesome green color!


that's right, I forgot to mention. Alex asked me how some Stallis were doing that he sent me, so I actually went to go see how they were doing and noticed my Davisoni female on the floor of the container post-molt. I was able to pull some old skin off her raptorials and save her. Thanks, Alex.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 2, 2012)

That's very nice of him. So mantid_mike, how many Parymenopus do you have?


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 2, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> That's very nice of him. So mantid_mike, how many Parymenopus do you have?


3 total. One adult male, one sub-adult male, and one sub-adult female. I'm really hoping the girl makes it.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 2, 2012)

Start slowing your males down now, less heat and half the food but still mist as usual.


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 2, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Start slowing your males down now, less heat and half the food but still mist as usual.


that's exactly what i've been doing. I didn't feed him today and kept him farthest from the window. I noticed male parymenopus have a bigger appetite than a male hymenopus. Yesterday, when i fed him, he actually chased the fly down. I'll post a pic of him and my other parymenopus later tonight.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 3, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> that's exactly what i've been doing. I didn't feed him today and kept him farthest from the window. I noticed male parymenopus have a bigger appetite than a male hymenopus. Yesterday, when i fed him, he actually chased the fly down. I'll post a pic of him and my other parymenopus later tonight.


Cool! My females' wingbuds are swelling!!! let the anxiety begin!!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 4, 2012)

OMG I THINK MY FEMALE'S ABOUT TO MOLT :helpsmilie: If she does i will update with pics  Wish her luck! :clover:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 4, 2012)

She will most likely do it in the middle of the night, so set that camera to night shot, and don't think this means you get to mis school tomorrow Mr!!! Haha... Good luck with her.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 4, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> She will most likely do it in the middle of the night, so set that camera to night shot, and don't think this means you get to mis school tomorrow Mr!!! Haha... Good luck with her.


thanks! Yeah i'll probably miss the molt but i will get to see the result!


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 5, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> OMG I THINK MY FEMALE'S ABOUT TO MOLT :helpsmilie: If she does i will update with pics  Wish her luck! :clover:


Congrats! Looking forward to your pics. B)


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 5, 2012)

She didn't molt &lt;_&lt;


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 7, 2012)

It's really strange. My female's wingbuds were huge and she was eating, but she stopped today and they're literally popping out. Hopefully, Maybe, Tonight? :clover: Also one thing i've noticed is that when handled, these mantids are VERY clingy and will grab onto you like a beetle :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 7, 2012)

If it helps any I thought mine were going to molt for a week before they actually did, and one ate a BB the same day after her final molt?  

And yeah they're little "Kling'ons"!!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 7, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> If it helps any I thought mine were going to molt for a week before they actually did, and one ate a BB the same day after her final molt?
> 
> And yeah they're little "Kling'ons"!!!


Well since mine stopped maybe tonight! They move like they're carrying cinder blocks! Maybe because they're so delicate


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm starting to worry. Her wingbuds have been huge for over a week and no molt. She's also not eating, but on top of that not sure if i should feed her because the flies could knock her down if she did molt. What do i do?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 10, 2012)

Feed her a BB and see if she eats it, if so try another, if not let the fly out before the lights go off.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 10, 2012)

She refuses, and normally she's vicious, so i hope this doesn't become a long-term problem


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 10, 2012)

She should be ok  just make sure she drinks alot.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 11, 2012)

Just mated my greenest girl, so I'm pretty stoked! Shhh don't tell anyone...  h34r:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 11, 2012)

I want to mate mine so badly, but my female wont molt!!!!  I'm so upset. Males don't last forever!!!!!!! She better molt!!! It's so annoying


----------



## ismart (Oct 11, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Just mated my greenest girl, so I'm pretty stoked! Shhh don't tell anyone...  h34r:


 :clap: :clap: :clap: I hope she lays you many ooths!


----------



## ismart (Oct 12, 2012)

I wonder how frogparty is doing with his? Then again has anyone seen or heard from him?


----------



## Bug Trader (Oct 12, 2012)

ismart said:


> I wonder how frogparty is doing with his? Then again has anyone seen or heard from him?


He's been busy as of late, but his group is alive and well.


----------



## ismart (Oct 12, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> He's been busy as of late, but his group is alive and well.


Oh, okay cool.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 12, 2012)

ismart said:


> Oh, okay cool.


ismart, anyone else have them?? Do you have any adult females?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 12, 2012)

Wrong post  But females go for the price of a new home down payment, lol...


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 14, 2012)

They're in high demand right now....

Is a parymenopus harder than an idolo? After I try hymenopus I'll start gathering all my $$$ and attempt to buy a nymph.


----------



## Bug Trader (Oct 14, 2012)

I may have an extra subadult female.

Has anyone else witnessed threat poses with this species?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 14, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> They're in high demand right now....
> 
> Is a parymenopus harder than an idolo? After I try hymenopus I'll start gathering all my $$$ and attempt to buy a nymph.


That really depends. I would say yes due to the amount of misting they need. They need misting multiples times in a day if they are to molt correctly, and the humidity should be around 80%. They're sometimes annoying with diet, especially males. My male ate a BB at subadult but will now only take FF. ANy other info you need is above in the first post


----------



## ismart (Oct 14, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> I may have an extra subadult female.
> 
> Has anyone else witnessed threat poses with this species?


My original adult female did a threat pose against a hug roach i through in with her. I only witnessed it once. I should have gotten a pic.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 14, 2012)

ismart said:


> My original adult female did a threat pose against a hug roach i through in with her. I only witnessed it once. I should have gotten a pic.


Cool! My female threat posed a large BB once and i noticed the bluish between the arms. It's amazing!


----------



## ismart (Oct 14, 2012)

I hope these girls keep there colors?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice!!!! My female looks just like your pink one!!!! Was that adult female pink as a nymph?


----------



## ismart (Oct 14, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Nice!!!! My female looks just like your pink one!!!! Was that adult female pink as a nymph?


Yes, she was.


----------



## ismart (Oct 14, 2012)

Has yours molted to adult yet?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 14, 2012)

ismart said:


> Has yours molted to adult yet?


No, and i'm getting worried. Males don't last forever, so i'm nervous. Her wingbuds have been HUGE for over 5 days!!!


----------



## ismart (Oct 14, 2012)

Just keep her warm, and hydrated. She will molt soon. The males last awhile.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 14, 2012)

ismart said:


> Just keep her warm, and hydrated. She will molt soon. The males last awhile.


That's a relief  Don't worry, i mist her all the time and keeping it warm


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 14, 2012)

ismart said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap: I hope she lays you many ooths!


Thanks man, I just mated her for the 2nd time in 3 days to make sure, this was a different male. I put 3 of the 6 males in at a time with her, 18x13 net cage to give the males some room, but she has eaten 28 BB's in 3 days!!! 15 on the 1st mating alone, and no I'm not joking, I don't know where she puts them all but she lets the other 2 males walk right in front of her while mating and grabs any fly, never saw a mantis that size eat this much!?!

And Andrew all the males only want a bb every 3-4 days over here, so I think thats normal.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 14, 2012)

So weird Paul??? Yours are orangeish-yellow and mine are greenish-yellow, are they "brotha's from anotha motha" or what? Same batch right?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice job!! :clap: :clap: MY FEMALE BETTER MOLT SOON


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 15, 2012)

Can i get a woot woot?! :lol:   FINALLY!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 15, 2012)

Totally awesome!!! Wahooo... Ok why are mine the only green ones? Now you can breathe again Andrew. ^_^


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 15, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Totally awesome!!! Wahooo... Ok why are mine the only green ones? Now you can breathe again Andrew. ^_^


*Sigh* :lol: Mine are bright pink. Hopefully color will develop!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 15, 2012)

No matter what you took a rare species and made it happen! Hats off...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 15, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> No matter what you took a rare species and made it happen! Hats off...


Yay! Now i gotta get them to mate! But i'll wait about two weeks


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 15, 2012)

My 2nd female gets some love tonight, 3rd will have to wait her turn, which will be soon enough.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 15, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> My 2nd female gets some love tonight, 3rd will have to wait her turn, which will be soon enough.


Nice! When should i start mating mine? Next week?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 15, 2012)

At the least would be 2 weeks plus a few days, 3 weeks if your like you male in one piece, and not a expensive food item...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 15, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> At the least would be 2 weeks plus a few days, 3 weeks if your like you male in one piece, and not a expensive food item...


I now know how long i'm gonna wait!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 15, 2012)

All righty then...


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 15, 2012)

Good luck, pioneers!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 16, 2012)

Mated a 2nd girl last night, this time I put 4 males in there and one jumped on with the quickness but I fell asleep before the lights went out with them still mating and when I woke up this morning only 3 males to be found :angry: unless you count one raptor on the bottom :mellow: my bad, but she ate so much(12 bbs) I didn't think she would take one especially when I told them "don't try to kiss her on the lips" the other 3 looked at me this morning like dude you were right she ate Charlie(ahhh), now get us out of here!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 16, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Mated a 2nd girl last night, this time I put 4 males in there and one jumped on with the quickness but I fell asleep before the lights went out with them still mating and when I woke up this morning only 3 males to be found :angry: unless you count one raptor on the bottom :mellow: my bad, but she ate so much(12 bbs) I didn't think she would take one especially when I told them "don't try to kiss her on the lips" the other 3 looked at me this morning like dude you were right she ate Charlie(ahhh), now get us out of here!


Aww poor male! My male is a nervous monkey and if i take him out he flies like a dragonfly


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 16, 2012)

I put my girl in a 12x12 net cube with a fake plant and some sticks. How does that setup sound?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 19, 2012)

The pink on the thorax stayed! Will post pics later


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 19, 2012)

Happy to report I just got my 1st ooth from the greenest girl that was mated twice. Silly girl decided to lay it on the side ventilation mesh of all places, its about 2.5 in long but in a horse shoe shape as you can see. :turned:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 20, 2012)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## massaman (Oct 22, 2012)

My female has molted to a adult like a week ago and one of her arms which was damaged as a sub did not heal so she has one stub but she is a terror on flies with her one good arm and no fly can stand up to her and live when she is hungry and man I love this species and so happy I have the opportunity to have and try to raise these and just wondering when I do breed them would you just mist the inside of the deli cup if you glue any of their ooths to the lid and just not get it wet and I got a male thats prob 4-6 weeks old and the female will be close to 3 weeks soon so would this be perfect breeding age or should I wait a little longer but getting another male in case but have not made any attempts at breeding being she is only about 2 weeks into being a adult!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 23, 2012)

around 2-3 weeks. My female wouldn't allow mating and she was a week old


----------



## massaman (Oct 24, 2012)

I hear breeding them is alot harder or as hard as breeding orchids and since I never bred orchids this is going to be a challenge and just need to know the basics on davisoni breeding and what not to do!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 24, 2012)

Just got a ooth from my 2nd girl mated so 2 in total so far. You need to feed the female VERY well before and during any mating attempt Massaman, by very well I mean 10+ flies or he will be on the menu...


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 24, 2012)

It's official!!! FINALLY, my female molted to adult. She's so green!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 24, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> It's official!!! FINALLY, my female molted to adult. She's so green!


Congrats! Any pics?


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 24, 2012)

Here ya go:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 24, 2012)

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## massaman (Oct 25, 2012)

chrisp was telling me his are a rose pink color


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 25, 2012)

massaman said:


> chrisp was telling me his are a rose pink color


mine used to be like that, but since i kept her in a net cage she has turned green/yellow!


----------



## massaman (Oct 27, 2012)

well breeding this species from what I been told can be tough and ismart was lucky with his as many others I was told have failed to produce anything or the females all gone eggbound!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 27, 2012)

1st mating today! They've been going at it for 3 hours! Pics in this post here: http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=27654#entry221095


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 28, 2012)

My parymenopus female has gradually become more yellow over the last couple days. I really like her color:


----------



## ismart (Oct 28, 2012)

massaman said:


> well breeding this species from what I been told can be tough and ismart was lucky with his as many others I was told have failed to produce anything or the females all gone eggbound!


What are you talking about? That was not luck, but pure skill! Na it probably was 99% luck.  :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 2, 2012)

3rd connection!


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 2, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> 3rd connection!


Congrats! 6 more days and my girl will be ready. I really hope my male survives that long. He's getting old. :blush:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 3, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> Congrats! 6 more days and my girl will be ready. I really hope my male survives that long. He's getting old. :blush:


Good luck!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 6, 2012)

male just died  Will 3 matings be enough? One of them im not sure if they connected long enough


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 6, 2012)

Im pretty sure so!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 6, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Im pretty sure so!


Hopefully cuz ismart said he mated his six times to ensure fertility


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 6, 2012)

WOW! That's crazy!

Still sounds like you got a good chance!


----------



## ismart (Nov 6, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> male just died  Will 3 matings be enough? One of them im not sure if they connected long enough


Lets see if her first ooth turns out to be fertile? If not i should still have some spare males.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 6, 2012)

ismart said:


> Lets see if her first ooth turns out to be fertile? If not i should still have some spare males.


Would you spare some? I want my girl to be fertile


----------



## ismart (Nov 6, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Would you spare some? I want my girl to be fertile


I would not worry. 3 matings should be more than enough.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 6, 2012)

ismart said:


> I would not worry. 3 matings should be more than enough.


Phew! That's good  

But then again, not sure if one of them was an "actual' mating


----------



## GhostYeahX (Nov 8, 2012)

I did spend sometime to read thought all the post above. Really nice job. I now have 2male and 1 female, one male just molted to adulthood on 5th. The other 2 probably will molt during this weekend.


----------



## ismart (Nov 8, 2012)

I really hope this girl keeps this color. She is a crazy nice red. To bad my pics are ######!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 8, 2012)

ismart said:


> I really hope this girl keeps this color. She is a crazy nice red. To bad my pics are ######!


NICE COLOR!!!!!! What temps/humidity/cage/decorations/conditions are you keeping her in?


----------



## agent A (Nov 8, 2012)

pretty :tt1: 

i really gotta get a few of these guys!!!


----------



## ismart (Nov 8, 2012)

She is kept at room temp. 72F, 80% humidity No decorations in her enclosure. All natural light.


----------



## agent A (Nov 9, 2012)

ismart said:


> She is kept at room temp. 72F, 80% humidity No decorations in her enclosure. All natural light.


do u keep orchids at room temp? i do and they seem to be fine B)


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 9, 2012)

ismart said:


> She is kept at room temp. 72F, 80% humidity No decorations in her enclosure. All natural light.


Really? That's the same condition I kept mine at and they didn't nearly have THAT rich a red!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 10, 2012)

First ooth laid!   Will post pics soon. Hope it's fertile  The first mating was the october 27th, the second was on october 31st, and the most recent one was on November 2nd.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## alan2296 (Nov 10, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks!!!!

Is it just me or do some of the eggs not have the protective covering?


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 10, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> First ooth laid!   Will post pics soon. Hope it's fertile  The first mating was the october 27th, the second was on october 31st, and the most recent one was on November 2nd.


Congrats!


----------



## aNisip (Nov 10, 2012)

Congratulations! ....those are inded naked eggs...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 10, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> Congrats!


Thanks! But im worried some of the eggs don't have the protective foam around them  



AndrewNisip said:


> Congratulations! ....those are inded naked eggs...


Will the naked eggs survive?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 10, 2012)

Some may still hatch out so treat it as a viable ooth, Congrats!

Not sure why but both types of Orchids seem to do this more than any other species?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 10, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Some may still hatch out so treat it as a viable ooth, Congrats!
> 
> Not sure why but both types of Orchids seem to do this more than any other species?


Yeah i agree. But since this is the first ooth, it may not be viable, so we'll hope for the best?


----------



## agent A (Nov 10, 2012)

i think it might be just cause it's her first ooth

i've seen this in first ooths of creos, sybillas, hierodulas and subsequent ooths were fine


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 10, 2012)

agent A said:


> i think it might be just cause it's her first ooth
> 
> i've seen this in first ooths of creos, sybillas, hierodulas and subsequent ooths were fine


Will this one hatch, though?


----------



## agent A (Nov 10, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Will this one hatch, though?


I don't see why not


----------



## GhostYeahX (Nov 10, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Yeah i agree. But since this is the first ooth, it may not be viable, so we'll hope for the best?





brancsikia339 said:


> Yeah i agree. But since this is the first ooth, it may not be viable, so we'll hope for the best?


what did you feed her?

Because cricket can cause the mantis not able to produce enough foam


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 11, 2012)

GhostYeahX said:


> what did you feed her?
> 
> Because cricket can cause the mantis not able to produce enough foam


I feed her only BB flies. I would NEVER feed her a cricket! It can make flower mantids sick and even infertile!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, just like Idolo they should only get flying prey, BB's, moths, bee's(not honey), dragonflies, wasps etc.

Just got my 5th ooth from 2 girls, but the 1st one laid is pretty dark so I'm not sure about that one? Have my fingers crossed though. :clover:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 11, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Yes, just like Idolo they should only get flying prey, BB's, moths, bee's(not honey), dragonflies, wasps etc.
> 
> Just got my 5th ooth from 2 girls, but the 1st one laid is pretty dark so I'm not sure about that one? Have my fingers crossed though. :clover:


No hatches yet? How many times did you mate the girls?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 11, 2012)

Two occasions each, for 2 days per try which was 3 times mated for one and 4 on the other after the male rode the back for a day and then reconnected or a new male mounted, if that makes sense?

No hatch yet. :sweatdrop:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 11, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Two occasions each, for 2 days per try which was 3 times mated for one and 4 on the other after the male rode the back for a day and then reconnected or a new male mounted, if that makes sense?
> 
> No hatch yet. :sweatdrop:


hope they hatch!


----------



## ismart (Nov 11, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Will this one hatch, though?


Probably not. It honestly does not look good. Keep it anyway. You never know? Shoot me a PM.


----------



## GhostYeahX (Nov 11, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I feed her only BB flies. I would NEVER feed her a cricket! It can make flower mantids sick and even infertile!


hmm... so this must be an accident!!!

good luck!!


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 12, 2012)

my parymenopus girl is getting so fat..can't wait to mate her!:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 12, 2012)

nice!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 16, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 17, 2012)

Update: first ooth produced out of 5 laid so far hatched today, 25-30 nymphs and counting, still hatching so we'll see how the end count works out? This ooth was the one I had doubts on so I feel pretty good about the others.  

If anyone wants to put in a advanced order PM me for details.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 17, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Update: first ooth produced out of 5 laid so far hatched today, 25-30 nymphs and counting, still hatching so we'll see how the end count works out? This ooth was the one I had doubts on so I feel pretty good about the others.
> 
> If anyone wants to put in a advanced order PM me for details.


Nice! In my ooth the eggs are turning orange. Good sign?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 17, 2012)

This ooth turned darker brown than the others but I could see black dots all over the bottom, do you have a close up pic, that would help I think.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 17, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> This ooth turned darker brown than the others but I could see black dots all over the bottom, do you have a close up pic, that would help I think.


will have one soon


----------



## ismart (Nov 18, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Update: first ooth produced out of 5 laid so far hatched today, 25-30 nymphs and counting, still hatching so we'll see how the end count works out? This ooth was the one I had doubts on so I feel pretty good about the others.
> 
> If anyone wants to put in a advanced order PM me for details.


 :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 19, 2012)

My female is extremely fat and is starting to hang her abdomen. I hope that she isn't eggbound  I heard these are prone to getting eggbound


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 19, 2012)

I think your fine, just mist her well, but mine do drop a ooth every 2-3 weeks so far. Is she eating?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 20, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I think your fine, just mist her well, but mine do drop a ooth every 2-3 weeks so far. Is she eating?


Oh yes, and she is fat


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 20, 2012)

Newest update: My parymenopus finally connected today.  They've been connected for about 2 hours so far. The only concern I have at the moment is the female. She's been rejecting her food lately and eating only one or 2 flies every other day. She used to eat a lot more.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 20, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> Newest update: My parymenopus finally connected today.  They've been connected for about 2 hours so far. The only concern I have at the moment is the female. She's been rejecting her food lately and eating only one or 2 flies every other day. She used to eat a lot more.


At least she accepted matings! My female had connection issues


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 20, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Update: first ooth produced out of 5 laid so far hatched today, 25-30 nymphs and counting, still hatching so we'll see how the end count works out? This ooth was the one I had doubts on so I feel pretty good about the others.
> 
> If anyone wants to put in a advanced order PM me for details.


Congrats! What was the final count of nymphs??


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 21, 2012)

19 nymphs but it was the first ooth laid from both girls so I'm more hopeful for her 2nd, the other girls 1st should hatch next though.


----------



## ismart (Nov 22, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> 19 nymphs but it was the first ooth laid from both girls so I'm more hopeful for her 2nd, the other girls 1st should hatch next though.


That's still not a bad turn out. My girls first ooth only had one emerge. That was still definitely my fault tho.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 27, 2012)

Still waiting on second ooth. Nothing from the first yet. Getting worried about my female not laying


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 27, 2012)

My girl is holding out on me. It's been almost a week since she was mated and she hasn't laid an ooth. She's also became slower and less willing to eat.


----------



## ismart (Nov 28, 2012)

She finally laid an ooth. I thought she was just going to die. She had not eaten in like two weeks was clearly not eggbound. She was mated by 8 different males. If this ooth is not fertile i'm quitting the hobby! :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice! 8 DIFFERENT MALES? that thing is gonna blow up with nymphs!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 1, 2012)

I found my female standing next to a dot that looks like the start of an ooth. Why would she stop laying?


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 1, 2012)

ismart said:


> She finally laid an ooth. I thought she was just going to die. She had not eaten in like two weeks was clearly not eggbound. She was mated by 8 different males. If this ooth is not fertile i'm quitting the hobby! :lol:


You've got the snooki of mantids.


----------



## mantid_mike (Dec 3, 2012)

Ratchet mantis.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 16, 2012)

I recently traded with mantid_mike and got another male. So far, 2 connections! 1 of them lasted only a few minutes, while the other lasted throughout the night!


----------



## ismart (Dec 16, 2012)

She is now up to 10 different males. :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 16, 2012)

ismart said:


> She is now up to 10 different males. :lol:


10??? Wow! That is gonna be the most fertile yellow orchid in existence!


----------



## agent A (Dec 16, 2012)

Got 4 L1s friday

Gonna photograph now


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 18, 2012)

agent A said:


> Got 4 L1s friday Gonna photograph now


Cool!


----------



## agent A (Dec 18, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Cool!


1 died but the others r eatin nicely


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 23, 2012)

agent A said:


> 1 died but the others r eatin nicely


Nice.

My female was mated twice recently and still no ooths


----------



## agent A (Dec 23, 2012)

I only have 2 left now


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 23, 2012)

agent A said:


> I only have 2 left now


What happened?!


----------



## agent A (Dec 23, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> What happened?!


Idk 2 died


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 23, 2012)

78-84 and mist them well?


----------



## agent A (Dec 23, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> 78-84 and mist them well?


Yes i am! One was almost drowned when it arrived and i think the other mismolted


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 23, 2012)

agent A said:


> Yes i am! One was almost drowned when it arrived and i think the other mismolted


they're a very meticulous species. Everything has to be perfect to get them to adult


----------



## ismart (Dec 31, 2012)

This guy almost bit it!


----------



## agent A (Dec 31, 2012)

lol

one of mine molted to L2!!! :clap:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 1, 2013)

My poor girl. She's barely alive right now and barely clinging on. Sigh.. and right after mating and stopping eating too. She layed her one ooth and the oothlet, and i've been waiting on this third ooth. I'm pretty upset and i'll miss her greatly.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 2, 2013)

It's official. She just passed. I'm really really upset. Poor girl. I tried


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 4, 2013)

Awh Im so sorry


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 7, 2013)

Any updates on current parymenopus keepers??


----------



## sally (Mar 7, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> My poor girl. She's barely alive right now and barely clinging on. Sigh.. and right after mating and stopping eating too. She layed her one ooth and the oothlet, and i've been waiting on this third ooth. I'm pretty upset and i'll miss her greatly.


  awwww . such a beautiful mantis.


----------



## ismart (Mar 10, 2013)

Well i have i have not been on forum much, but i do have an ooth or two incubating. it has been a tough go, but hopefully i will have a new generation soon? I do believe Nick has had quite a bit a success with them thus far. not surprising though. he has proved to be great a great breeder. I probably should have not sent out to many on my own stock, but i cant help but to try and be a team player. Hopefully a next generation for me will on the way? I'm sorry that this has taken so long. I will try my best.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 10, 2013)

ismart said:


> Well i have i have not been on forum much, but i do have an ooth or two incubating. it has been a tough go, but hopefully i will have a new generation soon? I do believe Nick has had quite a bit a success with them thus far. not surprising though. he has proved to be great a great breeder. I probably should have not sent out to many on my own stock, but i cant help but to try and be a team player. Hopefully a next generation for me will on the way? I'm sorry that this has taken so long. I will try my best.


Im sorry to hear that. Do you think you'll have enough to keep them going?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 12, 2013)

ismart said:


> Well i have i have not been on forum much, but i do have an ooth or two incubating. it has been a tough go, but hopefully i will have a new generation soon? I do believe Nick has had quite a bit a success with them thus far. not surprising though. he has proved to be great a great breeder. I probably should have not sent out to many on my own stock, but i cant help but to try and be a team player. Hopefully a next generation for me will on the way? I'm sorry that this has taken so long. I will try my best.


Thanks for the kind words Paul maybe with some luck someday I'll be as good as you!  

This species seems to have proved one of the harder to keep going from what I can see from most peoples results, and that is a shame...when in doubt pool together with others and it can really help the hobby as a whole, I myself sent a specimen of this species to a friend to try and boost the culture here in the USA, when push comes to shove share with others and good things can follow.  Don't find yourself at a dead end when you may of had options...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 12, 2013)

I really hope this species doesnt go out of US culture... They are quite an amazing species. Hopefully some of the breeding methods prevailed enough to keep them alive


----------



## agent A (Mar 13, 2013)

may HAVE :lol:  

grammar police r back :tt2: 

i should make a grammar consolidated post  all in good fun obviously



angelofdeathzz said:


> may of


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 13, 2013)

agent A said:


> may HAVE :lol:
> 
> grammar police r back :tt2:
> 
> i should make a grammar consolidated post  all in good fun obviously


Ah yes, I see now! :blush: So Alex how are all the parymenopus d I got you doing, some should be adult by now?


----------



## agent A (Mar 13, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Ah yes, I see now! :blush: So Alex how are all the parymenopus d I got you doing, some should be adult by now?


All in good fun, no worries  

Didnt i post here that they all died? One drowned in shipping, one wouldnt eat, one mismolted to L2 and one died shortly after the molt to L3  

Poor babiez


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 13, 2013)

agent A said:


> may HAVE :lol:
> 
> grammar police r back :tt2:
> 
> i should make a grammar consolidated post  all in good fun obviously


*May (forgot capital)

*Grammar (forgot capital)

*are

*I (needs capital)

*All (new sentence needs capital)

Grammar police attack!!!! LOL sorry. :lol: All in good fun


----------



## alan2296 (Mar 13, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> *May (forgot capital)
> 
> *Grammar (forgot capital)
> 
> ...


*You forgot a period!! Haha grammar police attack*


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 13, 2013)

alan2296 said:


> *You forgot a period!! Haha grammar police attack*


*YOU FORGOT THE PERIOD AFTER ATTACK!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## alan2296 (Mar 13, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> *YOU FORGOT THE PERIOD AFTER ATTACK!!!!!!!!!*


XD Whoops.....


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 13, 2013)

alan2296 said:


> XD Whoops.....


OK i can't correct u there


----------



## agent A (Mar 13, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> OK i can't correct u there


OK should be Ok, there should be a comma after OK, i should be I, u should be you, and there should be punctuation...  

GRAMMAR POLICE BOMBING!!! :tt2: 

Back on topic now? :shifty:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sure. Anyway i've had my parymenopus in the freezer for months and they are soon to be pinned. I miss them


----------

